# WIP Warlord Titan



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Yo all. First post and first thread. First off thanks for all you guys posting on here. Gathered lots of tips and suggestions on how to do stuff from how to use green stuff to free hand painting.

So to the matter of the topic. After surfing the net looking at all these home made titans that people have been coming up with, ive decided to bite the bullet and make my own. I have started ordering the materials and tools that i think ill need. So over the next couple of weeks ill be starting the project and keeping you guys updated with pics and junk.

This is the largest project that ive ever taken upon myself, and i know its gonna involve a lot of time and effort and trial and error. But hopefully if i stick to it, i will end up with a massive unit that i can be proud of. Wish me luck.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

So here is a pic and list of tools that ill be using.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Polycutter (handle with heated wire)
Exacto knives of various sizes
Mini drill with various bits
Pin vice with various bits
Craft knife
Saws
Hot glue gun
Poly glue, super glue, hard as nails
Pliars
Tweezers


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck with the project, it's a massive undertaking! Have you worked out dimensions yet?


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm why isnt the pic working?

Yah ive got a list of dimensions. its basically the dimensions of the Epic warlord expanded to 40k size. Hopefully it doesnt look too goofy if i get it slightly wrong.

Edit: NVM got the pic working.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Got the legs and pelvis done. Made them from lengths of PVC drainage pipe. I decided to have a small bend in the knees rather than just 1 straight leg. If the Knee joint turns out to be weak, ill go for the single leg pipe option. The leg pipes and pelvis assembly is 15" high total. So hopefully the titan will end up being about 30-35" high.

Basically, the pipe that is pointing upwars will have another length of pipe running from it, upwards through the polystyrene block that i will use for the main chest and torso area.

Im hoping to make all of the parts modular using blocks of styrene covered in plasticard cut to look like armour plates. Im still waiting for the polystyrene to be delivered before i can start work on the feet and the main body blocks.

Ill keep you updated.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck, many people have tried scratch built titans. I hope we get to see a finished product. 

All the best.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Good luck, many people have tried scratch built titans. I hope we get to see a finished product.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks mate. Looking forward to the challenge. Out of work now, so have a whoooooooole lot of time on my hands to dedicate to this project. Its all about finding the right materials for the job. Been scavenging the house lately looking for anything that might be able to go on the titan.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of the leg support skeleton and pelvis with size comparison. Lion el'jonson is on the left with a standard terminator next to him. Leg assembly is 18 inches atm.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Who wants to laugh at my digital camera...It has no zoom lense or anything. And it doesnt auto focus to close up objects.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Dammit, ive got most of the materials delivered now...just waiting on the rest of the damn tools to arrive. I hate waiting!!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Prometheus41k said:


> And it doesn't auto focus to close-up objects.


It should have a Macro setting for close-up work; look for an icon that looks like a flower.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Shin plates cut. The massive bulk load of styrene blocks arrived today, im so happy coz i can finally start chopping up the base parts of the titan. I forgot what a "joy" it is to work with shit crap, little bits get bloody everywhere.

I intend to attack arm and leg armour plates to the base skeleton via copius ammounts of lolly pop sticks, all purpose filler and hard as nails.

Cant wait to start work on the plasticard covering plates.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Very intressting indead! I'll follow this simply because you're so enthusiastic about your work and I therefor believe you actualy gonna finish this! Keep it up and I'm sure we all are going to see some grand results k:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Very intressting indead! I'll follow this simply because you're so enthusiastic about your work and I therefor believe you actualy gonna finish this! Keep it up and I'm sure we all are going to see some grand results k:


Thanks 



One of the shin side plates covered in plasticard and bisected to give the impression of armour plates.

Im gonna put a small trim of plasticard around the edge of the large parts and then glue on little hexagonal disks of plasticard rod to show bolts. Still waiting for delivery on the "bolts" though hehe.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

wow i think ive underestimated how much plasticard im gonna need. got 10 A4 sized sheets and its slightly more than 1 sheet for just the right shin armour parts. Guess id better order some more hehe.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

i agree moriouce, carry on the awsome work


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry about poor pic quality.



Right Shin front plate assembled. There are some very very small gaps inbetween the plasticard armour plating(on the joins, not the large grooves that ive cut out on purpose). Ill be filling these in with all purpose filler and sanding it smooth once the filler has dried.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Completed right shin armour. not attached to leg yet, just put it there for size comparison. Still needs filing/sanding on some edges.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The process you ar using for producing the armor is simple and effective and gives a very good result. Carry on. I watch with interest.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> The process you ar using for producing the armor is simple and effective and gives a very good result. Carry on. I watch with interest.


Thanks :grin:



Both shin leg armour completed. Gaps to be filled and filed/sanded down. More detail will be added once all basic armour plates and body modules have been completed.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Interesting concept, I'm watching this progress closely.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Working on the toes now.



close up of armoured toe


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All toe armour plates cut ready for sticking....jesus that was a lot of little bits to cut out.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Feet on a basic base platform with some Deathwing taking "cover" inside the toes.



Size comparison of toes to the leg struts.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting so far, been watching this one!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Feet and "ankle" structure. Made the heel out of wood as i realised that a polystyrene block wouldnt have supported the entire weight of the titan. Structure is wood block with toes attacked. Hardened plastic rods will go inside the leg struts and it will all be stuck together with ludicrous ammounts of glue.



Legs, unglued/unsecured with feet in position.


Closer view.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Gotta go make dinner. Will be back and doing some more work on the feet and leg attachments after. Will post some more pics soon.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Feet assembled and based. Looks kinda plain atm without all the extra gizmos/plates/doohickeys etc that ill be adding later.



Closer view of feet, base and shin armour.



Rear view.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Thight plates assembled.



Close side view.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Inner leg gubbins. Hardened plastic struts, with thick lolly pop sticks all joined and covered in more glue than you can shake a power fist at. The joins and gaps between the toes and heel block have been filled with all purpose filler.



First design that ive come up with has the legs being detachable for easy transport, so hopefully this works. Gotta let the glue and filler harden over night so this gives me some time to work on the crotch area of the titan. After the filler has hardened ill file it to a nice sharp finish.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Front shin armour attached to main leg stumps.



Once glue has dried, Ill stick another layer of glue on, and also stick those lateral wooden lolly pop sticks into place for even more solidity. Once all glue has dried, ill be covering the whole mess with a box of plasticard to hide all the crap. detail such as cogs, wires, pistons and chains will be added on top of all this.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Check these cool little cogs out. Got 20 of each from ebay for £1 with free postage. BARGAIN.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Btw, does anyone know how to protect polystyrene from spray paint. Ill try a test of the old method of covering it with a base of slightly watered down PVA glue. But i want to be damn sure that i wont be decimating the polystyrene when i spray it...im not trying to make a nurgle titan here :biggrin:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I made a rather large tie fighter once out of a polystyrene ball that I launched with an AP rocket motor (Am into rocketry too). I did a really light skim of a filler all over the ball. I used a product called SuperFil or BlueGoo but any kind of car bondo type filler would do the same job. I primed it with car primer and then painted it and it still look s good to this day.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Ill try and pick some of that up and do some test pieces with it.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Been doing some back of the leg detail work.







And some detail around the foot well.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Remember, please dont laugh at this, its a WIP so all the crappy lookin corners and shit will be sorted once i go over it all with filler and sand paper.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Rear of leg with more piston/hydraulic detail. Gaps have been filled in ready for filing down.


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking great so far.

looking forward to seeing the completed beast.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys what do you think of this





Basically what ive done, is clad the main chunks of armour in more plasticard, to break up the large blank spaces. Do you guys think this is worth it. Should i go ahead and cover the whole titan in cladding like this?

Could do with some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

You probably see the extra armour easily on those pics. Sorry


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Rear of leg...details so far.


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

I think what you've done there with the plastic card over the large blank areas is a good idea. I'd certainly go ahead and do that.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

bunkertube said:


> I think what you've done there with the plastic card over the large blank areas is a good idea. I'd certainly go ahead and do that.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Good to know. It will take a while and a lot more money to cover the blank spots in extra armour cladding, but i think the effort will be worth it in the end, as it does give more detail.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Thigh armour plates with extra armour cladding.



Shin armour section with extra armour cladding detail.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Rear leg with some more detail



another shot


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Legs allmost done. Will go through a final detail adding session and clean up before being glued into final positions. Baneblade is there for size comparison.



Different angle


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Example of bolt detailing on armour plates.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

As to the bolt detailing...do you guys think it needs more bolts. Say for example bolts in the corners of the base armour plates, and not just on the secondary layer of armour. Opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I would say no, but thats my opinion. I also want to say that this is coming along quit nicely mate. Im really interested to see how your going to tackle the upper half.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Woah, coming on nicely!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Got the LED switch and cables all done. Will have some red ones in the bridge, some blue ones on the arm weapons and the white ones will spot light some sort of detail spot...maybe a large imperial eagle in etched brass.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This just keeps getting better and better! :shok: I just wish I could forget about your PLOG for a month or two so it suddenly would be finished! :wink:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Cladding the crotch area in armour plates now. And also making the base of the waist. Will be building the waste up with wooden stick things and then covering in plasticard for a smooth joint. The top half of the titan will have a gap just a bit bigger than the middle pipe so it can swivel on the hips.



different angle


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Production would be faster, but i prefer to let the hard as nails glue that im using cure for 10+ hours before working on the area that ive glued. In the past ive been impatient and tried working on joins and glued areas before the glue has properly set...with bad results.

In this case patience is a virtue.


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

Good idea, patience is indeed a virtue.

still coming along nicely. good stuff!


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome work so far, cant wait to see the thing completed! +rep


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Update coming...once i get some batteries for my camera


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep up the great work. Looking great so far.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Crotch piece allmost finished. Needs the bolt details and some final armour cladding. Im happy with the way the waist turned out, and am confident that the entire leg section will be able to support the weight of the top half of the titan.



Side angle


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is looking FANTASTIC. The bolt detail is really something to be proud of. + rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement guys 

TBH this is my first ever build using plasticard. Infact this is the first scratchbuilt thing that ive ever attempted that is larger than converting a space marine model. Its a bit ambitious to start scratchbuilding by making a warlord titan...but what the hell.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Starting work on the body now. This should be interesting.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

:wild: Can't wait!! :wild:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This is looking nice mate.

How tall is it, looks a bit on the tall side for a warlord.
You planned on 40"?

I am making my warlord 30", and that is beastly tall.

Will be very interested in how you tackle the upper body since it is often there great warlords are made or fail.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Initial body shape


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

I decided to not use poly blocks as the basis of the body. Its very innacurate working with the polystyrene when you have to cut it with a wire cutter. So to make the body ill just use the plasticard as the base reinforced with wooden sticks and polystyrene block supporting struts.

Gotta order more plasticard as im down to 9 sheets of A4 size. Enjoying working only with plasticard and not that fucking piece of crap material that is poly block.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Starting to really shape up now man.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It has come a long way since i posted on page 2. Most impressed with the detail so far. My only gripe is that there needs to be more aparrent beef in the ankle join. It does not look heavy enough in its current incarnation.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking nice, very awesome.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> It has come a long way since i posted on page 2. Most impressed with the detail so far. My only gripe is that there needs to be more aparrent beef in the ankle join. It does not look heavy enough in its current incarnation.


Yeh im gonna redo the ankle in the final detail pass, ill take off the pipe looking things and stick some palsticard armour plates and some gears and shit on there.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The hips do look a bit weedy, but i trust you will attend to those details when the time comes.

Makes me wanna continue on my titans.

Problem is that i'm depressed 
Keep making awesome, i'll check in on this thread from time to time.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Since you just checked out my plog, I thought I'd repay the favour - and wasn't I surprised.

I already owe you an apology mate. Sorry.unish:

Let me explain: I first saw this Wip plog back when you first started, and I thought _" Oh no. Another Titan plog that'll never get finished"_, so I didn't subscribe. So here I am now to eat a little humble pie and say that its mighty impressive so far. 

Forgive my lack of faith ( us Tau players are a fickle bunch, not known for their faith! ). Keep up the good work mate - I'll be looking in from time to time now.:biggrin:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Rear of body work. Got a long way to go on all the detail, but the general shape is starting to form up.



Different angle.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Since you just checked out my plog, I thought I'd repay the favour - and wasn't I surprised.
> 
> I already owe you an apology mate. Sorry.unish:
> 
> ...


Xenos scum. Ahem anyway thank yah kindly for the words of encouragement. Such a large project is a work of love more than anything else. I just cant wait to see it painted and the leds glowing etc. I did a rough measurement tonight with the mody on the legs and adding an extra 4" of height to take into account the missing structure that goes on top of the shoulders, and its coming in at 32-34" high. Seems like the sweet spot for 40k scale warlords.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Some sort of pipe contraption on the back flanking the "spine" looking thing.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

All of your larger details are coming along nicely mate. Any plans for some finer cabling/gearing etc?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you planing on painting this?


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> All of your larger details are coming along nicely mate. Any plans for some finer cabling/gearing etc?


Ill be looking at some other titans for inspiration. Most of the examples of scratchbuilds out there are very plain and industrial looking. Some are even just simple boxes with some pipes on them for legs and arms.

I have quite a vivid imagination, but with the somewhat limited materials that i have it may be more difficult to add finer detailing to the titan. Ive only just started back into 40k after a 4 year break, so my bits box is non existant. I would love to use some legit parts from GW such as bits from the cities of death box sets, but they are ludicrously expensive.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Are you planing on painting this?


Yah, thinking of painting it generic green, which goes well with my dark angel army.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Prometheus41k said:


> but they are ludicrously expensive.


All too true bud.

Scratch build it is then eh? Hope it doesn't drive you mad before its finished!:biggrin:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Little more back detail. Some heat sink looking pipes and some other thicker pipe work.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice, the more detail you can get into the thing the better.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Did a test with the little bolt detailing on the back of the titan. Just adding those bolts pulls everything together and makes it look very cool. Cant wait to get it painted.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Prometheus41k said:


> Cant wait to get it painted.


And I think I speak for everyone on this thread when I say;

We cant wait either.:search:

Its looking good so far, and if the bolts you just added have the same effect on the back as they did on the front I'm sure they're looking great.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

More back detail


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Hundreds of bolts, ready to be stuck on. ill be putting the bolts on as the final detail, as i dont want to knock any off while doing the body/detail work.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

How tall is this thing going to stand?


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

I take a break from heresy and return to this! Respect, my friend keep it up.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> How tall is this thing going to stand?


With the addition of the strucures that go on top of the shoulders, it will stand at 32-35 inches high.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Body with the structures on top of the shoulers in place.



Part in the middle of the shoulder stuctures with some details.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice update, any ideas for the head?


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Nice update, any ideas for the head?


Ill probably use a salad/pasta pot or something covered in plasticard. Or maybe just make it from scratch.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Give it hell man! I am looking forward to seeing how this project turns out! Good luck!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

HRMMM....i just remembered that i have a star wars AT-AT and AT-ST...im thinking of maybe canibalising one of the heads from those and modifiying it to make the titans head.

ATAT head-









AT-ST head-


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

NOOOOOOoooooooo!!

Sacrelige.

Shame Prometheus, for shame!

Leave the Star Wars stuff be, please!:laugh:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Yesssss

It would make an awesome head!!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

_Grumble grumble Grrrr . . . ._:angry:

Ok, if I really had to say it - they would be great, depending on scale anyway.:so_happy:

And Troybuckle, have you no shame? Where is the proper respect for all things Lucas?:laugh:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

DESTROY IT!!! hack the AT-AT up into little peaces, i see some bits for an Ork Stompa or something there too


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hellados said:


> DESTROY IT!!! hack the AT-AT up into little peaces, i see some bits for an Ork Stompa or something there too


I know someone thats going straight to hell - where there shall be constant re-runs of Kylie Minogues "I Should Be So Lucky", forced into your pinned open eyes and bleeding eardrums, with a faint voice whispering wishfully of turning to the dark side one more time . . 

MWAHahahaha!!!:laugh:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

1st shoulder mounted turbo laser destructor. Not complete yet, needs a barrel end and some other pipe/hydraulic work done.



With the shoulder emplacement, i will take away the pair of tweezers that are holding the laser cannon up.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

PS: sorry for no updates for the last few days, i got a drop of superglue in my eye and was out of action for a while


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeowch... Don`t overdo it. 

Fantastic work mate. Really awesome stuff. :victory:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Cannon 1 with some more detail, ive come to the conclusion that my digital camera sucks ass quite a lot.



close side view



front on top view


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Im still trying to think up of something to put on the end of the barrels.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Try some round lenses ( or the top of a the eggs that come out of the coin operated toy machines) and add a cowling like the old-style lascannons. It wouldbe simple, but should look in place with the rest. So far it looks great. have you considered using guitar string for cabling details? they work pretty well fo me on the projects I have done, and are rather inexpensive.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Son of mortarion said:


> Try some round lenses ( or the top of a the eggs that come out of the coin operated toy machines) and add a cowling like the old-style lascannons. It wouldbe simple, but should look in place with the rest. So far it looks great. have you considered using guitar string for cabling details? they work pretty well fo me on the projects I have done, and are rather inexpensive.


Thanks for the idea mate. I think ill make a lascannon-esque cowling out of plasticard. The guitar string idea is a damn good idea. It is even textured like high tension cable...as it is cable


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> DESTROY IT!!! hack the AT-AT up into little peaces, i see some bits for an Ork Stompa or something there too


[Mr Garrison Voice]You go to Hell. You go to hell and you die[/Mr Garrison Voice]

It would look pretty good but it would be easily recognised for what it it. It would also be a shame to destroy those models. From what I can see of your scratchbuilding prowess you should have no difficulty building an excellent head without resorting to crimes of a disturbing natue.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Prometheus, I have been lurking in the dark watching your progress on this beats and felt it was time to stop by and show you some love. I admire you for tackling such a monsterous project. The time and effort you've put into this thing already shows. You have done a great job so far with all the little details and such, I look forward to seeing more progress being made on this bad boy.

Some + Rep to keep you going!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, not gonna be any updates till after christmas. busy time of year and all that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s fine bro, you`re not under any obligation to us.  


Take your time mate. :victory:


----------



## Damnos (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey I'm loving your work can't wait to see the upper body done


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Yah, ill be starting work again on the Titan. Just been playing a lot of the new star wars MMO and going to the gym. all that basically that needs to be done are the arms, and the front of the titan. Plus additional armour plating and the bolt details.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> I know someone thats going straight to hell - where there shall be constant re-runs of Kylie Minogues "I Should Be So Lucky", forced into your pinned open eyes and bleeding eardrums, with a faint voice whispering wishfully of turning to the dark side one more time . .
> 
> MWAHahahaha!!!:laugh:


Could be worse, could be episodes 1-3 :threaten:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Kharnas said:


> Could be worse, could be episodes 1-3 :threaten:


Finally!!

Someone who understands. Thankyou oh learned and educated sir for yor wise opinion.:victory:

And Prometheus, I know how you feel - I have finally managed to get back to my plog with a quick news update. Will be actually modelling over the course of tomorrow - with no interruptions from all the yuletide relatives crawling out the woodwork.

If I can drag myself away from Deus Ex or Skyrim. . . .:headbutt:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Someone who understands. Thankyou oh learned and educated sir for yor wise opinion.:victory:
> 
> ...


I had hoped to get the titan finished before christmas and new years, but skyrim had to go and come out didnt it. Then on 13th december i started playing star wars. Gaming and WIP's dont mix


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

This is an awesome thread, I can't wait to see the finished product, it oughta be quite a centerpiece and showstopper. /thumbs up


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Scythes said:


> This is an awesome thread, I can't wait to see the finished product, it oughta be quite a centerpiece and showstopper. /thumbs up


I hope that when i first bring it out in an apoc game, i see the look of dread on my enemies faces as i assemble it from the feet upwards.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

update coming


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Got both of the shoulder mounted turbo lasers constructed. Will be working on smaller things such as armour plating and pipe detailing on the major parts that i have completed so far.

Then ill be working on the arm guns. Still debating what guns i should make first. Ill probably end up making a whole bunch of guns that i can switch out from time to time.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

This reminds me of the Warlord Project I started a few years ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2155&highlight=warlord+titan

The frame and feet look similar. Is your entire frame going to be PVC like mine was? How do you plan on creating the shoulders? I was going to cut the PVC and attach several perpendicular supports.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

pathwinder14 said:


> This reminds me of the Warlord Project I started a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2155&highlight=warlord+titan
> 
> The frame and feet look similar. Is your entire frame going to be PVC like mine was? How do you plan on creating the shoulders? I was going to cut the PVC and attach several perpendicular supports.


The shoulders are allready done. Basically just gotta do the arm guns and the front section.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Im still deciding on the method that ill be using to attach the arms to innards. I want something that is durable yet easy enough to detach and swap the different arms out.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Small update coming, ill upload pics in the morning once the batteries for my cam have charged.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

NEED MORE PICTURES YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD

This is coming out seriously amazing.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome work, thread subbed and rep added:victory:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still here mate - waiting on those batteries too . . . . .

They done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

looking good. Keep it up


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok here are some updated pics. Ive pretty much done all the side and rear armour plating. I have yet to attach the shoulder parts because im still in the proccess of working out how im going to do the arms (which will attach inside the shoulder parts).

Thermal exhaust port wish mesh and pipes on top of the power generators.



closer view




On the middle of the back of the titan, ive done a rear access/repair hatch and observation platform. Its not glued on yet because i still need to lay the titan on its back to work on it, and it would make it all bumby and unstable for taking measurements etc.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Straight on view of rear hatch.



Closer view



Ive also started work on the main plating on the front of the titan. This is the hood of the titan that goes just above the head, along the top-front of the torso.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well now. Bugger me! :shok:

Thats looking absolutely fantastic mate. The shape really jumps out and screams Warlord at you, the moment you scroll down the page.

Awesome work Prometheus. Simply Awesome. :victory:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

im surprised more people dont make their own titans. Ive only ever seen the ones made for the siege of the emperors palace diorama years ago.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It won't fit in my display cabinet


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Truly epic so far looking forward to seeing it done, although with all the dark side star wars was thinking you'd see the truth, chaos is the true path.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This thing is comming on nicely! More epic for every single pic you post! +rep!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

will you be able to dismantle it like remove legs and arms for transport?. this is an impressive project :good:.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, glad to see this has picked back up. 

Truly excellent work here. :good:


----------



## PedroChidders (Mar 1, 2012)

This is looking fantastic mate, love seeing these huge projects come together


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> will you be able to dismantle it like remove legs and arms for transport?. this is an impressive project :good:.


Yah. The main detachable sections are-


Torso+head+shoulders
Arms/weapons
Pelvis/crotch area
Legs
Feet+base


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good. I like the armor plating.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Looking good. I like the armor plating.


You still working on yours?


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Small update, Ive now gotten most of the body work and armour plates done, will start work on the head tonight as soon as i work out which shape i want, either gonna go with some curvey parts or gonna keep it industrial blocky looking like the heads on the mechs on metal gear solid.

Also made a large imperial eagle to go on the front of the "belly" section (the part of the front torso below the head)


----------

